# HR34 Genie, version 0x05FD - Issues/Discussion



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

This is the official Issues and Discussion thread for HR34, version 0x05D4

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=3158763

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## narcolept (Mar 1, 2007)

All resolutions but 480p were unselected. Previous to update, only 1080i and 1080p were selected.


----------



## El Gabito (Apr 24, 2006)

The post says no new features, but I have several changes from the color buttons to other buttons (while in guide, etc). The color buttons still work the same. 

I just got this today. Did others get it earlier? I looked through some past releases but saw nothing noted.


----------



## lacibaci (Apr 3, 2008)

We can finally delete recorded shows from C31 clients.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"El Gabito" said:


> The post says no new features, but I have several changes from the color buttons to other buttons (while in guide, etc). The color buttons still work the same.
> 
> I just got this today. Did others get it earlier? I looked through some past releases but saw nothing noted.


That's a change for this version. I guess they really didn't consider it a new feature, as both sets of buttons have worked for a long time, they just changed the GUI.


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

480i is no longer selectable on my receiver (says TV doesn't support next to it). Kind of pisses me off because I use native and my TV does a much better job of upscaling than the DirecTV box does. SD channels really look like garbage now.


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

dpeters11 said:


> That's a change for this version. I guess they really didn't consider it a new feature, as both sets of buttons have worked for a long time, they just changed the GUI.


It looks like long term they are going to phase out the colored buttons. The CES preview of the HR44 has a new remote and I noticed those were missing from it right away.

I like the idea because then I don't have to look for universal remotes with color buttons on them anymore.


----------



## hound9p (Nov 10, 2008)

Two important fixes from my perspective (I have HR-34 and 2 C31s). As mentioned earlier, you can delete from C31s, and folder view is now available on Directv2PC.


----------



## TMan (Oct 31, 2007)

How is deleting from a C31 a new thing?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I believe that in an environment with a c31 that does to have MRV on the account, this did not work.


----------



## fyrfyter (Nov 24, 2006)

TMan said:


> How is deleting from a C31 a new thing?


Last time I called DTV, they told me I would never be able to delete shows on my HR34 from my C31. They told me the salesperson and installer were both wrong. There was no offering for MRV or Whole Home DVR to fix this. I am glad this now works as intended, and it didn't cost me more out of pocket.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Well the *Ignore the Remote* at the top of the primetime hour, when Genie is starting and ending multi-recordings, is still present.


----------



## stevetanneyhill (Mar 20, 2007)

Just got the update.

Unfortunately, all of my recorded programs were wiped clean and my favorites list no longer works (I had to re-program it). Also, my to do list and my series manager was wiped out. 

Anyone have the same problems?


----------



## KoRn (Oct 21, 2008)

I am ticked as well right now my 480i is missing. I use native myself and have everything checked. Says my tv does not support 480i now. It has always supported it. I really hope this is a major bug and not intentional on Directv's part. Anyone know whats going on? :nono:



rmmccann said:


> 480i is no longer selectable on my receiver (says TV doesn't support next to it). Kind of pisses me off because I use native and my TV does a much better job of upscaling than the DirecTV box does. SD channels really look like garbage now.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"stevetanneyhill" said:


> Just got the update.
> 
> Unfortunately, all of my recorded programs were wiped clean and my favorites list no longer works (I had to re-program it). Also, my to do list and my series manager was wiped out.
> 
> Anyone have the same problems?


Do you use an external drive? If so, try unplugging it, then plug it back in, maybe reboot after that.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I was able to select 480i on my Panny.


----------



## billcoff (Jul 26, 2007)

It may be too early, but it looks like this update fixed my skipping issues. Every so often a program would just stop for a second or two. Also, I could never pass the system test - I think it was a 752 error - network issues.

Now, everything looks stable and solid with no skips so far and I am passing system test.


----------



## stevetanneyhill (Mar 20, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> Do you use an external drive? If so, try unplugging it, then plug it back in, maybe reboot after that.


No, I just have the standard set up with the internal drive. It's really strange b/c everything was wiped clean, EXCEPT for the name of my favorites list (there were no channels saved in it, but the name remained). Everything else was wiped clean (nothing in the programs list, nothing in the to do list, etc.).

Oh well.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

Im able to pause now and play without issues. BUT I did a red button reset last night (had to do it every few days), update was after that...So a bit more time is needed to see if that issue is gone... But so far, looking good.


----------



## billcoff (Jul 26, 2007)

I spoke too soon. Skipping problem is back and HR34 is failing system test again.

Error 79-564
1. Network
Playback Errors due to dropped connections. This receiver appears to be experiencing network playback errors.

I called DTV a couple of weeks ago. Tech said they were told to ignore 79 errors.


----------



## wrj (Nov 23, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> I was able to select 480i on my Panny.


Same here


----------



## lgno (Jan 10, 2013)

stevetanneyhill said:


> Just got the update.
> 
> Unfortunately, all of my recorded programs were wiped clean and my favorites list no longer works (I had to re-program it). Also, my to do list and my series manager was wiped out.
> 
> Anyone have the same problems?


You could say so:


lgno said:


> I also have a major issue. My HR34 received the update yesterday...


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

My Genie Pet Peeve is now over a year old.

*Issue:* _Recording Deletion via More Info_ - Deleting Remote Recording from the Program's _More Info_ screen doesn't always take you back to the _PlayList_. Instead, you are often booted to Live TV or some other GUI screen that's not the _PlayList_. This bug is a known issue that been around since Genie was on the SDGUI.​


----------



## KK in CT (Jul 13, 2010)

"KoRn" said:


> I am ticked as well right now my 480i is missing. I use native myself and have everything checked. Says my tv does not support 480i now. It has always supported it. I really hope this is a major bug and not intentional on Directv's part. Anyone know whats going on? :nono:


My box now says the same thing. At least this time I didn't need to reboot to see the other box in the whole home setup.


----------



## dihawk57 (Mar 9, 2012)

After the lastest update my 3D channels show side by side split screen. Anyone else having this problem. RBR didn't correct it. Any ideas ??


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

dihawk57 said:


> After the lastest update my 3D channels show side by side split screen. Anyone else having this problem. RBR didn't correct it. Any ideas ??


Yes I've seen this, only work around for me at the moment is to manually switch the TV to SBS mode.


----------



## Bigwayne13 (Aug 7, 2010)

My 3D channels have always been side by side split-screen.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

billcoff said:


> I spoke too soon. Skipping problem is back and HR34 is failing system test again.
> 
> Error 79-564
> 1. Network
> ...


If you have a C31 or Samsung RVU client yes you can probably ignore that error. It looks like every time the HR34 detects the client being turned off it logs that as a dropped connection. Hopefully someday they'll be able to figure out that it's being caused by the power off and not increment the dropped connection counter.


----------



## wrj (Nov 23, 2006)

I couldn't stop, pause, or get out while watching a recorded show. Tried two different remotes. I even tried to shut-off HR34 from front panel. Finally had to do RBR.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Diag all report 20130110-2F17

See attached.


----------



## cmasia (Sep 18, 2007)

wrj said:


> I couldn't stop, pause, or get out while watching a recorded show. Tried two different remotes. I even tried to shut-off HR34 from front panel. Finally had to do RBR.


Same thing happened to me, but a few days before this upgrade.
Lost all my OTA locals as well, and had to reboot the AM21, as well as the HR 34.

No problems since.

Still waiting for the abilty to listen to Pandora while watching a channel.


----------



## JGinLA (Aug 10, 2012)

The "Already recording" and "Keep it/ Delete it" misinformation finally went away for me. The little arrows at the top and bottom of the playlist are back.


----------



## billcoff (Jul 26, 2007)

"RAD" said:


> If you have a C31 or Samsung RVU client yes you can probably ignore that error. It looks like every time the HR34 detects the client being turned off it logs that as a dropped connection. Hopefully someday they'll be able to figure out that it's being caused by the power off and not increment the dropped connection counter.


Thanks for the explanation. I reset my HR34 this morning. It now works better than any DTV receiver I have ever had. Quick and stable 30 second skips. No hangs or audio dropouts. No lip sync problems. I am finally a happy camper. Latest update sure made a difference. Still have the 79 error, but with your explanation I have a little more insight into why.


----------



## KoRn (Oct 21, 2008)

What is up with the fast forward at 3x? Every single time it is ahead when you hit play for the show to resume at the area you want it back on. I have to back it up. So annoying. 2x does not have this problem.


----------



## philiphotog (Nov 28, 2012)

Just noticed my C-31s updated over the last 24-48 hours. The new software is version 0x70e ad is dated 12/21. But I checked this last about 2 days ago and was the version before this.


----------



## jrgutknecht (Dec 20, 2012)

billcoff said:


> I spoke too soon. Skipping problem is back and HR34 is failing system test again.
> 
> Error 79-564
> 1. Network
> ...


I had this same error on my system when first installed. I had read here that the 34 didn't need the external deca device, but instead to use the built in Ethernet. The installer (who did a GREAT job) insisted that they had to use the external device. I said "ok" and when tested in that configuration I too had the dropped connections. After I disconnected the Deca device and instead plugged the Ethernet cable directly into the 34, the problem went away. Since then it's been problem free. I only have the one HR34 and one client, so I don't have any other receivers to support, but if you have a wired connection available at the HR34 you might try plugging in the network there instead of over an external device - if that's not already done.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

RAD said:


> Diag all report 20130110-2F17
> 
> See attached.


Keep or Delete? Press Select and we'll surprise you. 

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

*HR34-700* 0x05FD

Report #: 20130111-3313

*Issue: Screen Saver Out of Standby / Audio Through Screen Saver*
My HR34 downloaded the new version on Wed. morning. I didn't turn it on until this morning. It was in standby mode. When I brought it out of standby, the TV showed me the Downloading Guide Info Page 2 of 2 screen. It was only up for a moment before it switched to the screen saver, although I could hear the audio of the show that was currently playing. Hitting a button on the remote brought me to LiveTV.

- Merg


----------



## Skerlnik (Jun 18, 2012)

jrgutknecht said:


> I had this same error on my system when first installed. I had read here that the 34 didn't need the external deca device, but instead to use the built in Ethernet. The installer (who did a GREAT job) insisted that they had to use the external device. I said "ok" and when tested in that configuration I too had the dropped connections. After I disconnected the Deca device and instead plugged the Ethernet cable directly into the 34, the problem went away. Since then it's been problem free. I only have the one HR34 and one client, so I don't have any other receivers to support, but if you have a wired connection available at the HR34 you might try plugging in the network there instead of over an external device - if that's not already done.


My installer also says I need to use the DECA device. Should I plug into the ethernet port on the HR34? I remember having a network connection issue when the ethernet was plugged in right after installation, but perhaps having the DECA also plugged in was causing a conflict...


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Skerlnik said:


> My installer also says I need to use the DECA device. Should I plug into the ethernet port on the HR34? I remember having a network connection issue when the ethernet was plugged in right after installation, but perhaps having the DECA also plugged in was causing a conflict...


You can use either the external DECA or the HR34's Ethernet port but ONLY one or the other, never both.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

My installer told me I no longer needed the DECA setup for the Internet connection. That set up had been used on an HR21 that the 34 replaced. I left it in place with the 34 but have since removed it and just connected an Ethernet cable between the dvr and my router. The router is right next to the dvr so it's easy to do and gets rid of some cable clutter.

With either configuration I haven't had any problems.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Report All - 20130111-30BA

HR34
Stopped a recording (playing locally on HR34) and part of the screen flashed green a few times. Was able to continue deleting, and flashing did not continue.


----------



## dihawk57 (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks RAD !! That worked for me . It's strange that it just started for me, but as long as I can work around it ..... oh well !!


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

The 2x autocorrect now seems OK. Again. No doubt this will be rebroken at the first opportunity.

I still see the occasional frozen image during fast forward. Stopping and resuming FF fixes it, but it is a pain.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

I see the frozen image while fast forwarding a lot. Saw it a good bit on my last receiver an HR21 that this replaced. I think it's just a software problem that shows up in all the receivers.


----------



## wrj (Nov 23, 2006)

I had doubleplay going last night (football of course). Then I also started watching a recorded show. All played well together. I could stop watching the recorded show and get right back into doubleplay and all worked perfectly. However, once I came out of the recorded show and doubleplay decided to stop working properly. The HR34 acted like it was in doubleplay but stayed only on one channel.


----------



## wrj (Nov 23, 2006)

I forgot another issue. I watched a recorded show but noted it wasn't all there. The recording stopped well before the show was finished. Maybe this is a guide issue but it has happen twice in the last week or so.


----------



## lansbury (Jun 29, 2007)

I am still getting the sound drops changing channels. Changing from or between ABC, CBS, NBC or Fox doesn't cause a problem. Changing from a cable channel causes the sound to drop. The problem is there even when watching a recorded program from a cable channel, perhaps more that a live program. The last two software releases have made it worse. With this release even more so. It has became that almost each time I change channel I have to turn the hr-34 off and on to get the sound back.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

lansbury said:


> I am still getting the sound drops changing channels. Changing from or between ABC, CBS, NBC or Fox doesn't cause a problem. Changing from a cable channel causes the sound to drop. The problem is there even when watching a recorded program from a cable channel, perhaps more that a live program. The last two software releases have made it worse. With this release even more so. It has became that almost each time I change channel I have to turn the hr-34 off and on to get the sound back.


Have you tried setting only the 1080i resolution in the display section ?
If your TV is 720p then you would set that instead.
This will / should eliminate the handshake and possibly the sound drop out.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

But CBS and NBC are 1080i and ABC and Fox are 720p. If that were the issue, he'd have issues switching locals.


----------



## lansbury (Jun 29, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Have you tried setting only the 1080i resolution in the display section ?
> If your TV is 720p then you would set that instead.
> This will / should eliminate the handshake and possibly the sound drop out.


Only 1080i is set. HR-34 is connected by HDMI to a Pioneer surround sound amplifier and then to the TV. Turning either the HR-34 or the amplifier off and on brings the sound back, it is just quicker to do it on the HR-34.


----------



## derek21023 (Jan 8, 2013)

The sound still won't shut off on the Genie mini client. I have it set to off and it still makes the beep noise. This is the last issue I am having and hope it gets fixed soon.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

Last evening was watching Fringe and about half way through the video would go black but audio would continue to play normally.
Video would come on for a few seconds then go black for quite a while then repeat.
Jumping back it seemed to repeat the blackouts in the same spot.

Switched to another box and finished the playback.
After watching switched back to the HR34 and resumed the recording where it was blacking out before and it played perfectly.
Have no idea what caused this.

I plan to do a menu restart this A. M. to try to tidy things up.

J C


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

Was watching Scandal and flipped back to buffered Live TV using prev button. Pressed prev again expecting to go back to Scandal, but instead it switched channels to previous Live Tv station. Got back into Scandal, hit resume and it was like I had not watched anything at all, as it started back up from the beginning. This happened at least 3x, where I'd have to FF to get back to where I was in the show. Only twice did it work correctly where pressing prev from Live Tv would bring me back to where I had left off on Scandal.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Scandal didn't happen to be on another DVR in your system, did it, *augisdad*? I've had the same thing happen watching something on the HR34 in my HT, but when the show is coming from my kitchen DVR, a HR20.


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

Nope, only have it programmed on the HR34. It's one of the few that I _don't _have as a backup on the HR20. Even so, the 'prev' button should not have taken me to the previous channel, and I should not have had to start the show over each time from the beginning - even if I had mistakenly once started watching the backup recording.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

This has happened several times...My setup, an HR34 in the living room, and HR21 in the bedroom. Viewing a recording on the HR34 from the HR21, the program will start,video and audio are fine, then about a minute into the show the audio will drop completely, video continues. Press "Replay", the audio stops in the same place again, FF a short distance(30sec) and the audio resumes and all is well for the rest of the program. While watching a recording "locally" either on the HR34 or the HR21 does not result in any audio dropout. Any thoughts?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

lansbury said:


> Only 1080i is set. HR-34 is connected by HDMI to a Pioneer surround sound amplifier and then to the TV. Turning either the HR-34 or the amplifier off and on brings the sound back, it is just quicker to do it on the HR-34.


This sounds like an HDMI handshake / connection / cable issue.

Have you tried running the HDMI straight to the TV and use the Digital Coax to the Pioneer for sound to see what that does for the problem ?
My son runs his setup this way.


----------



## Skerlnik (Jun 18, 2012)

jimmie57 said:


> This sounds like an HDMI handshake / connection / cable issue.
> 
> Have you tried running the HDMI straight to the TV and use the Digital Coax to the Pioneer for sound to see what that does for the problem ?
> My son runs his setup this way.


I experience the HDMI handshake issue with my HR34 -> Yamaha 3010 -> Sharp 70" as well. Sound stays on for me, but video goes black. I have to power cycle the HR34 before it comes back, and often the video goes black shortly after that yet again! I have messed with cables, added a HDMI corner adapter to ensure cables aren't getting swished against the wall, added a 5V voltage injector to the HDMI cable going to the TV, wiggled things, etc. Nothing seems to solve the problem which is clearly caused by the HR34 (no other sources in my chain cause this issue). I have no idea how to resolve this


----------



## Madhatter01 (May 22, 2007)

When I pause a show and start it again I get no sound for 10 seconds. I am plugged into a Pioneer Elite receiver via hdmi. Plus this thing is laggy as hell.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Skerlnik said:


> I experience the HDMI handshake issue with my HR34 -> Yamaha 3010 -> Sharp 70" as well. Sound stays on for me, but video goes black. I have to power cycle the HR34 before it comes back, and often the video goes black shortly after that yet again! I have messed with cables, added a HDMI corner adapter to ensure cables aren't getting swished against the wall, added a 5V voltage injector to the HDMI cable going to the TV, wiggled things, etc. Nothing seems to solve the problem which is clearly caused by the HR34 (no other sources in my chain cause this issue). I have no idea how to resolve this


Here's one way: Remove the AVR from the video chain. I do this out of preference, as I don't have any issues with my Denon AVR. I run optical out of the TV back to the DVR. (also a Genie).


----------



## lansbury (Jun 29, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> This sounds like an HDMI handshake / connection / cable issue.
> 
> Have you tried running the HDMI straight to the TV and use the Digital Coax to the Pioneer for sound to see what that does for the problem ?
> My son runs his setup this way.


I'm sure you are right it is a handshaking issue. At the moment I haven't tried to change the cabling around as it's a pain in the rear end to do so, as I have to pull the cabinet out and remove the equipment from it. Also up until the last two releases the problem was virtually resolved, but has now came back with a vengeance.

Doug very kindly sent me a PM and offered some help. I'll wait to see how what he is doing pans out and if that doesn't work out get new cables and change things around.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

*HR34-700* 0x05FD
Report #: 20130115-1A03

*HR24-100* 0x062C
Report #: 20130115-3449

_Issue: Audio/Video Playback Failed_
Was trying to watch a recording from the HR34 via the HR24 and received the message that playback failed due to no audio/video packets.

*Issue: HR34 Unresponsive*
Went to generate a report for the above issue and found the HR34 to have the screen saver on. I was fairly certain that I had stopped playback of the last show I was watching and had put the receiver in standby mode. When I hit a button on the remote, the the screen saver cleared to a black screen. The remote had no effect at that time. I was able to hit the power button and put it into standby and bring it back up, however, I had no audio or video. The strange thing though was that I could then change channels, bring up menus, but had no audio and the screen would be black. On changing channels, I would get the Info Banner as if the channel changed. When trying to play a recording, the receiver basically froze up completely, however, the standby button the front panel worked. Bringing it back out of standby gave me the black screen again. A menu reset got me working again.

- Merg


----------



## Skerlnik (Jun 18, 2012)

After this latest update, my HR34 will pop the screen saver up during playback! Quite annoying...


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

Skerlnik said:


> After this latest update, my HR34 will pop the screen saver up during playback! Quite annoying...


Mine does that in the PIG and other menus. It also does flash it when I start a recorded program some times. Can't recreate it though, seems random.

I also have a weird issue where in the PIG and other menus, the live picture will mess up. It has a line in the top 1/4 of the screen where it looks like part of the picture is cut off. I've seen it on ESPN, don't know of other channels. On ESPN, the hair line/forehead will move up and down like part of the picture is missing at times.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

Skerlnik said:


> After this latest update, my HR34 will pop the screen saver up during playback! Quite annoying...


I have found that Genie, decides it wants to use all 5 tuners to record, which then results in the pop up screen, at least when watching a non-recorded show. I first encountered this when I first got my HR34 and Genie has been deactivated ever since.

While the problem above may not be the result of this, it seems that the Genie software still needs some work. I wonder how may problems reported here are the result of Genie being active.


----------



## wrj (Nov 23, 2006)

This just occurred last night. I was watching a recorded show and then switched to a live channel. I came back to the recorded show using PREV button and it didn't remember where I was in the show. It started playing it from the beginning.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

prushing;3163149 said:


> Mine does that in the PIG and other menus. It also does flash it when I start a recorded program some times. Can't recreate it though, seems random.
> 
> I also have a weird issue where in the PIG and other menus, the live picture will mess up. It has a line in the top 1/4 of the screen where it looks like part of the picture is cut off. I've seen it on ESPN, don't know of other channels. On ESPN, the hair line/forehead will move up and down like part of the picture is missing at times.


I have the same problem occasionally with live tv in the guide also but I have a HR24


----------



## turls (Jul 8, 2006)

dihawk57 said:


> After the lastest update my 3D channels show side by side split screen. Anyone else having this problem. RBR didn't correct it. Any ideas ??


Yes, it broke 3D for my HR34 but not my H25 (I'm almost positive it coincided with the update although I don't watch 3D all the time). They both look the same for a split second -- both HR34 and H25 do split screen -- but then the H25 triggers the correct 3D mode on my Sony projector (VPL-VW1000ES) -- while the HR34 just stays in split screen.

Unlike others here who were able to do a workaround, my Sony just tries to do simulated 3D if I force it into 3D mode.

Sorry I missed this thread and posted this info in another one created by somebody with a similar issue.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

lansbury said:


> Only 1080i is set. HR-34 is connected by HDMI to a Pioneer surround sound amplifier and then to the TV. Turning either the HR-34 or the amplifier off and on brings the sound back, it is just quicker to do it on the HR-34.


With a Pioneer on the HR34 the audio took a long time to work after video was displayed. Frustrating to see video with no audio.

With a Pioneer on an HR24 no amount of time would allow audio when switching to any Standard Def program. Had to change either the TV or the Pioneer input and then go to the proper one to make the handshake work.

So as much as I loved the big powerful THX Pioneers they had to go. I now have Marantz NR1601 and NR1501 and there are no handshake problems. Audio delay is now less than a second after video.


----------



## jasham1 (Oct 16, 2012)

I've got an issue with my HR34 now showing 3D content in a split screen when selected. My HR34 is connected directly to my Samsung 3D 6400 16x9 TV.

This just began to happen after the latest software upgrade to my HR34. It makes no difference if I am watching live 3D content or recorded content. If I push the 3D button on my TV remote it will change the side by side image into a full 16x9 image. I've never since being a customer of Direct TV had go through any kind of procedures such as this.

i'd appreciate any feedback on what appears to be glitch.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

jasham1 said:


> I've got an issue with my HR34 now showing 3D content in a split screen when selected. My HR34 is connected directly to my Samsung 3D 6400 16x9 TV.
> 
> This just began to happen after the latest software upgrade to my HR34. It makes no difference if I am watching live 3D content or recorded content. If I push the 3D button on my TV remote it will change the side by side image into a full 16x9 image. I've never since being a customer of Direct TV had go through any kind of procedures such as this.
> 
> i'd appreciate any feedback on what appears to be glitch.


It appears the software update just broke the automatic switch and hopefully they'll have it fixed with the next software update.


----------



## jasham1 (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm having the same issue now for a week. i've got a HR34 unit connected to a Samsung 3D TV. If i push the 3D button on my Samsung remote it changes the side by side images to a normal 16x9 full screen 3D image. Should not have to this each time watching 3D content, never have had to before the latest software update.


----------



## jasham1 (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks, have you heard any time frame on when it might fixed?


----------



## KK in CT (Jul 13, 2010)

jasham1;3164567 said:


> I'm having the same issue now for a week. i've got a HR34 unit connected to a Samsung 3D TV. If i push the 3D button on my Samsung remote it changes the side by side images to a normal 16x9 full screen 3D image. Should not have to this each time watching 3D content, never have had to before the latest software update.


I'm having the same issue as well.


----------



## jasham1 (Oct 16, 2012)

I was told by a Direct TV rep today on the phone that they would be sending a software signal via their satellite to my receiver on a first come first serve basis that would correct the issue. No admittance that the issue is a known issue. Time Frame they gave me to send the signal to my HR34, unknown, could be weeks maybe months.

Not what I call service at all.

At least I've got a work around for now.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Software updates really don't work like that, first come first serve. Though there are few enough 34s in use that most of us get any update within a day or two of coming out.

For longer rollouts, it's based on region, etc.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Just notice the Game Lounge Icon has gone missing. 

Is this an early sign that the sub-menus Under My DIRECTV might be getting re-organized?


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

HR34 via HDMI to Panasomic TC42GT25 with latest FW.

Work around change TV to side by side.

Replace HR34 with HR24 works.



Drucifer said:


> Just notice the Game Lounge Icon has gone missing.
> 
> Is this an early sign that the sub-menus Under My DIRECTV might be getting re-organized?


Thats kind of bizare moving the "cursor" to the icon brings it back. Leaving extras and coming back makes it vanish.

Must be the flu.


----------



## jasham1 (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes, changing my TV to side by side will work as a fix for now. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## jasham1 (Oct 16, 2012)

I suspected that the answer I was getting was just a bunch of smoke.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

samrs said:


> . . . .
> Thats kind of bizare moving the "cursor" to the icon brings it back. Leaving extras and coming back makes it vanish.
> 
> Must be the flu.


It's probably a GIF made up of two images and one got corrupted.

But I still would like to see an re-organization.

A nice start would be to breakup Manage Recordings into its seven individual tools. So instead Recordings having two blah icons, it would have eight. Might not be more efficient, but at least it would be more graphic-like.


----------



## Joseph Blowinsky (May 6, 2008)

I've only recently had my HR34 Genie installed and I'm having enough issues that make me wonder if I have a screwed up unit or if I'm just dealing with issues that everyone else is having.

Sometimes (way too often) my HR34 is completely unresponsive to my remote. This can last for 5+ minutes and most of the times it seems the unit is "queueing up" the remote presses, because when the unit finally responds, the unit will cycle through all of the times I tried pressing pause or list or play or whatever.

I'm also noticing too many partial recordings where a scheduled recording doesn't start until 1 to 3 minutes after it is supposed to start (this is not due to scheduling conflicts). If I look in recording history, the shows are listed a "Partial" with no explanation as to why. These aren't due to losses of power or anything, because I've had other recording that continued uninterrupted while the partial recording happened.

I've also had situations where deleting recordings take 2 to 5+ minutes to complete (typically the unit will be displaying the "Please wait" or "Refreshing playlist" black box)

I've been an Whole Home user for years via ethernet with regular HD DVR's without any of the issues. When I had the HR34 Genie installed, my installer set up DECA for my Whole Home service, my receivers are the HR34, an HR24 (using DECA via coax) and an older HR21-200 that is using DECA via the coax/ethernet adapter

I'm really just looking for advice as to whether I should be calling for an installer to come replace my HR34 unit or if my older HD DVR with the coax/ethernet DECA might be causing some of my issues? 

Or if this is par for the course with the HR34 and there are others like me just waiting for the HR44 to replace this unit?


----------



## p3pilot (Oct 27, 2008)

Joseph Blowinsky said:


> I've only recently had my HR34 Genie installed and I'm having enough issues that make me wonder if I have a screwed up unit or if I'm just dealing with issues that everyone else is having.
> 
> Sometimes (way too often) my HR34 is completely unresponsive to my remote. This can last for 5+ minutes and most of the times it seems the unit is "queueing up" the remote presses, because when the unit finally responds, the unit will cycle through all of the times I tried pressing pause or list or play or whatever.
> 
> ...


I have only had my HR34 for a few days, but I haven't seen anything like what you are seeing. It seems more responsive than my old HR22-100 and nearly as responsive as my HR24-200. As far as recordings I haven't had enough experience yet with that to say one way or the other. Deletions seem to happen quick enough.


----------



## Joseph Blowinsky (May 6, 2008)

As I've been reading through this firmware discussion thread and the previous thread, I noticed someone else mentioned remote unresponsiveness at the top of the hour during primetime when many recordings were starting

I mentioned in my previous post that I was having issues with the unit not responding to remote commands often but had never made a note of the time or other circumstances

I'm watching the football game (live recording buffer) and at 5:00pm I tried to pause playback and found my unit completely unresponsive to remote commands. I tried lots of different commands, the unit didn't begin responding to the remote until after 5:03pm.

Looking at my playlist, I had an episode of Top Gear that was set to start recording at 5:00pm 

I'll definitely keep an eye on the clock when this happens to see if it's related to the start of recordings or if it happens at other times


----------



## jasham1 (Oct 16, 2012)

i've had my HR34 for less than a year, and have experienced some of these same issues you have. Not quite as long in response times as you state on advancing a play back or in deleting a prerecorded program, but none the less the exact same issues.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

Joseph Blowinsky said:


> I've only recently had my HR34 Genie installed and I'm having enough issues that make me wonder if I have a screwed up unit or if I'm just dealing with issues that everyone else is having.
> 
> Or if this is par for the course with the HR34 and there are others like me just waiting for the HR44 to replace this unit?


For me this is not normal operation of the HR34. Mine had a couple of episodes like that in over six months and a menu restart cured the problem both times.

Have you done a menu restarrt?

J C


----------



## jasham1 (Oct 16, 2012)

I've done both cold and hot reboots of the HR34 numerous times, but never heard of a menu restart, how is that done?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

jasham1 said:


> I've done both cold and hot reboots of the HR34 numerous times, but never heard of a menu restart, how is that done?


Go to Settings, scroll to bottom left, you'll see it. Choose the top alternative.


----------



## jasham1 (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks, I'll give that a try.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Joseph Blowinsky said:


> As I've been reading through this firmware discussion thread and the previous thread, I noticed someone else mentioned remote unresponsiveness at the top of the hour during primetime when many recordings were starting
> 
> I mentioned in my previous post that I was having issues with the unit not responding to remote commands often but had never made a note of the time or other circumstances
> 
> ...


My suspicion is it's a network issue. I would disconnect the cinema connection kit (or direct ethernet connection) and reboot the device. Try it for a day and see if it improves. If so, look at something else in your network, like a connected streaming device or media player, that may be putting a lot of uPNP traffic through your router.


----------



## jasham1 (Oct 16, 2012)

I just looked in settings for a "menu restart", the only I have in settings at the bottom on my HR34 is "reset" Can anyone clarify for me if I am looking in the wrong place?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

jasham1 said:


> I just looked in settings for a "menu restart", the only I have in settings at the bottom on my HR34 is "reset" Can anyone clarify for me if I am looking in the wrong place?


Select reset, you'll then get a screen with three options, select restart receiver.


----------



## jasham1 (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks, if I do that is it going to wipe out all of my settings and recordings I have currently saved for later viewing?

Additionally, I'm reading here in the forum, that the issue with my 3D displaying in a side by side mode since the latest software upgrade is not happening with the HR24 receiver. Would it be an option for me to call Direct and have them exchange my HR34 for an HR24? I do not have a full home system, but just one 3D TV.


----------



## WINDII (Mar 28, 2009)

I have 3 sets with one HR34.....I would like a 2nd HR34 solely for the PIP feature. DIRECTV says I can't get a second one. Amazon.com has HR34'S on sale but DIRECTV says if I buy one I will not be able to activate it because I am only allowed one. My question is, is there any way I can get PIP on a 2nd set?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

jasham1 said:


> Thanks, if I do that is it going to wipe out all of my settings and recordings I have currently saved for later viewing?
> 
> Additionally, I'm reading here in the forum, that the issue with my 3D displaying in a side by side mode since the latest software upgrade is not happening with the HR24 receiver. Would it be an option for me to call Direct and have them exchange my HR34 for an HR24? I do not have a full home system, but just one 3D TV.


If you select restart receiver it won't wipe anything out.

IMHO just hang in there with the HR34, it will hopefully get fixed with the next software update.


----------



## Griffs77 (Sep 22, 2012)

Joseph Blowinsky said:


> Sometimes (way too often) my HR34 is completely unresponsive to my remote. This can last for 5+ minutes and most of the times it seems the unit is "queueing up" the remote presses, because when the unit finally responds, the unit will cycle through all of the times I tried pressing pause or list or play or whatever.


I've got the same issue. Happened the other day for about 8 minutes, and it just happened again tonight while watching the Sabres/Leafs game. It was unresponsive for over 10 minutes, so I reset the box and it's working again (for now).


----------



## Joseph Blowinsky (May 6, 2008)

Griffs77 said:


> I've got the same issue. Happened the other day for about 8 minutes, and it just happened again tonight while watching the Sabres/Leafs game. It was unresponsive for over 10 minutes, so I reset the box and it's working again (for now).


Yep, I'm still having this issue constantly, I'm going to take Stuart's advice from above and disconnect the ethernet from the Cinema Connection Kit the installer put in place when my HR34 was installed ..

I'm going to reboot the HR34 and see how it behaves over the next few days

I have other computers on my home network, but don't have any DVR's plugged directly into my home network any more, everything is done via DECA and then I have the Cinema Connection kit hear the HR34. No media servers running or anything that should be putting out a lot of uPnP traffic .. we'll see


----------



## sriggins (Jul 1, 2010)

I found the issue and a work around to the "Stuck at 1 of 2 getting satellite info" introduced in this build.

With everyone complaining about HDMI modes being reset to 480p, and with all of the HDMI re-syncs happening during boot, I posited that this was a HDMI sync bug.

So I unplugged the HR-34, unplugged HDMI, and plugged the DVR back in. I waited 30 mins, plugged in the HDMI and I am back in business!

I'll notify DirecTV support.


----------



## sriggins (Jul 1, 2010)

For the DirecTV engineers out there reading:

Mitsubishi 57732 57" TV
Denon AVR-1913 Receiver
HR34-700 put in service sometime around this time last year

On Saturday I had noted that our menus were blurry, and found out that my video settings were 480P and 1080P only. So I added 720P and 1080i. That fixed the menu blurriness.

The DVR rebooted itself this afternoon while my wife was watching a show. During boot, I barely saw the welcome screen due to HDMI rebooting.

Then it would go to black between every screen, and on one of them the video was skewed, with a dotted pink line running diagonal through the screen.

It then got to Step 1 of 2: Checking satellite settings… This will take a few minutes. Then the screen went black, and then back to Step 1 of 2: Checking satellite settings… Almost done. 

The DVR never passed this screen.

I tried everything. Unplugging the DVR, then back in. Resetting the SWM. Resetting the DECA. Booting without the cable attached. Booting without the access card in.

Finally I decided to boot without HDMI connected and wait. Sure enough, it booted fine.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Joseph Blowinsky;3166798 said:


> Yep, I'm still having this issue constantly, I'm going to take Stuart's advice from above and disconnect the ethernet from the Cinema Connection Kit the installer put in place when my HR34 was installed ..
> 
> I'm going to reboot the HR34 and see how it behaves over the next few days
> 
> I have other computers on my home network, but don't have any DVR's plugged directly into my home network any more, everything is done via DECA and then I have the Cinema Connection kit hear the HR34. No media servers running or anything that should be putting out a lot of uPnP traffic .. we'll see


Turn off upnp.


----------



## Joseph Blowinsky (May 6, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> Turn off upnp.


Do you mean turn off uPNP on my router or is this an option I'm not aware of on the DirecTV boxes?


----------



## FredZ (Aug 22, 2007)

The Merg said:


> *HR34-700* 0x05FD
> Report #: 20130115-1A03
> 
> *HR24-100* 0x062C
> ...


I'm having the same problem. I reboot to fix it and 3 days later it is doing it agian.


----------



## TMan (Oct 31, 2007)

Fully completed a reboot ten minutes before 8:00. Looked at to do list earlier, and three recordings were scheduled at that time. After reboot, the 8:00scheduled recordings, which were from season passes, disappeared and I had to re-add the episodes from the guide. 

So, with ten minutes to spare, the HR34 can't resume its schedule properly? Recordings the following hour were undisturbed.


----------



## jborchel (Oct 7, 2005)

This started the day after the new version was installed. Occasionally, not every time I turn the HR34 on the audio has dropped out. I have to do a receiver restart/reset to return it. Anyone else seen this? One thing I have noticed, maybe, is that I have been using D* closed captioning. I'm not sure but that is the only unusual circumstance that I can think of that might be causing it.


----------



## jborchel (Oct 7, 2005)

Skerlnik said:


> I experience the HDMI handshake issue with my HR34 -> Yamaha 3010 -> Sharp 70" as well. Sound stays on for me, but video goes black. I have to power cycle the HR34 before it comes back, and often the video goes black shortly after that yet again! I have messed with cables, added a HDMI corner adapter to ensure cables aren't getting swished against the wall, added a 5V voltage injector to the HDMI cable going to the TV, wiggled things, etc. Nothing seems to solve the problem which is clearly caused by the HR34 (no other sources in my chain cause this issue). I have no idea how to resolve this


I had this problem with my JVC RS40 projector. When I switched from native on to native off it pretty much eliminated the problem. It seems that the HDMI handshake is critical of timing and when the projector or AVR handshake is delayed because of having to change resolutions the chances of a complete handshake are decreased. That's my theory anyway. Hope it works for you.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Joseph Blowinsky;3167435 said:


> Do you mean turn off uPNP on my router or is this an option I'm not aware of on the DirecTV boxes?


Router.


----------



## skiingj (Jan 30, 2009)

Add me to the list of people getting blank screen no audio after this update. A reset fixes it and it happens every couple days.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Got the NR Genie to find and setup Series Manager for ABC _Zero Hour_ and Showtime _The Borgias_, but it couldn't find AMC _Freakshow_ or _Immortalized_.

Is FiA restricted in some way?


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> Got the NR Genie to find and setup Series Manager for ABC _Zero Hour_ and Showtime _The Borgias_, but it couldn't find AMC _Freakshow_ or _Immortalized_.
> 
> Is FiA restricted in some way?


Dumb search really does not work very well. No way I would call it Smart Search.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

Running 0x05fd, brought the HR34 out of standby yesterday evening and there was no buffer on the current channel.

This is the first time I've seen this since the last couple of s/w updates.

J C


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Jerry_K;3168513 said:


> Dumb search really does not work very well. No way I would call it Smart Search.


Works fine for me and not finding a show way out in advance means its likely just not in the database yet.


----------



## tivoreno (Jul 26, 2006)

First reported this in the CE, but after dropping back to this nartional release, same issue:

20130119-1363 Report all

No audio when using Digital Dolby on any channel. Turning off DD restored Pro Logic audio. Turning DD back on resulted in no audio. HDMI connection to Yamaha receiver. Rebooted, DD audio restored.


----------



## tonydi (Jul 10, 2010)

jcwest said:


> Running 0x05fd, brought the HR34 out of standby yesterday evening and there was no buffer on the current channel.
> This is the first time I've seen this since the last couple of s/w updates.
> J C


Weird...in the 11 months we've had our HR34, I can only recall a few times its come out of standby with a buffer! And I think it's been at least 3 or 4 updates since the last time, too.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

I am unable to back out of Pandora and watch programming while listening to Pandora. Is this standard for the 34? 
I am able to do it on my 24s.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

I WANT MORE said:


> I am unable to back out of Pandora and watch programming while listening to Pandora. *Is this standard for the 34?*
> I am able to do it on my 24s.


Yes, unfortunately.....


----------



## RD in Fla (Aug 26, 2007)

Weird experience this afternoon. Activated DoublePlay, then the HR34 started swapping between tuners repeatedly. Remote was not stuck. To be sure I put the remote in another room. The only thing that stopped the swapping of tuners was a RBR. Seems ok for now. Real strange.


----------



## jcthomas (Feb 4, 2004)

Even though I do not have "native" selected and only 1080i and 1080p selected as resolutions in the set-up menus, my HR34 will start to out-put 480p about every other day. I will notice a poorer PQ and when I toggle through the "formats" it will go back to 1080i and the PQ will be back to normal. Is anyone else having this problem

Regards,


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Works fine for me and not finding a show way out in advance means its likely just not in the database yet.


It could not find The Americans one hour before it aired tonight. Is that too far out?


----------



## jumpingmatt (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm having a number of problems, all dating since the last update came out last week. 

1. Missed recordings - three different shows tonight were not recorded, and all it says in history is "This episode was canceled because of an unexpected error (39)" two say error 3 instead of 39. 

2. If I attempt to select a program from the guide that is being recorded currently, the screen goes black. I can see the DVR UI, I can go into the list and select another program which plays fine, when I exit I am back to the black screen. I can change the channel but the screen stays black, no audio. Just the info banner shows channel changed. I tried double play to see if it was a single tuner, but that didn't work either. Had to menu restart the box. 

There were always minor bugs in this thing but it was reasonably reliable for the 10 months or so I've had it, but this is pretty bad.


----------



## jumpingmatt (Jan 18, 2007)

And now it didn't start to record anything set to start at 8pm. That's 5 consecutive recordings canceled for an unknown error. Restarting, but there goes the first 10 minutes of everything. To the interwebs I go.


----------



## skiingj (Jan 30, 2009)

jumpingmatt said:


> I'm having a number of problems, all dating since the last update came out last week.
> 
> 1. Missed recordings - three different shows tonight were not recorded, and all it says in history is "This episode was canceled because of an unexpected error (39)" two say error 3 instead of 39.
> 
> ...


Same problems here!!!


----------



## nps_ca (Mar 25, 2010)

Noticing today since a bunch of new HD channels showed up that guide is showing HD dupes on JUST the new channels (SD and HD channel both shown) and the box is acting SLOW since they channels showed up.

Anyone else seeing issues? Prior to these new channels showing up we have no need for reboots/hangs/etc. Now box hangs Closed Captioning (which we use at night) and player controls don't work sometimes for upto 1 min. Remote Client or other boxes that are not Remote Clients watching content also get slow response but no hangs.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

nps_ca said:


> Noticing today since a bunch of new HD channels showed up that guide is showing HD dupes on JUST the new channels (SD and HD channel both shown) and the box is acting SLOW since they channels showed up.


To get rid of the dupes turn off "Hide SD Duplicates", wait a moment and then turn it back on.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

Quote: Originally Posted by jumpingmatt 


2. If I attempt to select a program from the guide that is being recorded currently, the screen goes black. I can see the DVR UI, I can go into the list and select another program which plays fine, when I exit I am back to the black screen. I can change the channel but the screen stays black, no audio. Just the info banner shows channel changed. I tried double play to see if it was a single tuner, but that didn't work either. Had to menu restart the box. 

Have the same problem. We have been in the same place now for two weeks. We hardly ever have the box running that long continually. Well now we have that bug with the black screen. Have not been able to reset yet because there has been something or other recording all the time.


----------



## bond111 (Feb 4, 2010)

I've been having issues lately with my HR34-700 unit. When it records some programs, it freezes up when I'm watching the show after it has been recorded. No rhyme or reason as to it only happening on certain shows either. 

I also have a regular dvr in my basement HR20-500 that does some recording as well, and some shows are recorded on both DVR units. One will work great while watching, the other will freeze. Is this an issue with it trying to record the same some on both dvr units?

Any insight on what I can do?

My whole setup is as follows: 

HR20-500
HR34-700
H24-200


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

bond111 said:


> I've been having issues lately with my HR34-700 unit. When it records some programs, it freezes up when I'm watching the show after it has been recorded. No rhyme or reason as to it only happening on certain shows either.
> 
> I also have a regular dvr in my basement HR20-500 that does some recording as well, and some shows are recorded on both DVR units. One will work great while watching, the other will freeze. Is this an issue with it trying to record the same some on both dvr units?
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure a new software push will resolve this issue. Not sure when that will happen though.


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

jcthomas said:


> Even though I do not have "native" selected and only 1080i and 1080p selected as resolutions in the set-up menus, my HR34 will start to out-put 480p about every other day. I will notice a poorer PQ and when I toggle through the "formats" it will go back to 1080i and the PQ will be back to normal. Is anyone else having this problem


I see this sometimes although not nearly that often.

Toggling native on/off also fixes it.


----------



## Bigjohn4real (Feb 10, 2012)

jumpingmatt;3173071 said:


> I'm having a number of problems, all dating since the last update came out last week.
> 
> 1. Missed recordings - three different shows tonight were not recorded, and all it says in history is "This episode was canceled because of an unexpected error (39)" two say error 3 instead of 39.
> 
> ...


I am having the same issue as above and a hard reset is the only thing that will work to correct it now. RBR worked the first time, however a week later I had the same issue and had to cycle the power to correct it after the BRB failed to solve the issues.


----------



## ohioviper (Sep 18, 2007)

I can not get 3d from my HR34 to my Onkyo HT-S5500 then to my LG-55-6400 3d tv. The HR34 will pass 3d on to the tv with the Onkyo out of the loop just fine.


----------



## Bigwayne13 (Aug 7, 2010)

My info bar is not displaying the correct info...it just says 206 NFL Live no matter what channel I'm on. All guide info is correct.


----------



## ohioviper (Sep 18, 2007)

Well I just figured it out. Duh.. I had to go to settings on HR-34 and enable 720 and 480 ect. I had set it to 1080 only.Now I am getting 3d from the HR-34 through my Onkyo to my LG tv.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

ohioviper said:


> I can not get 3d from my HR34 to my Onkyo HT-S5500 then to my LG-55-6400 3d tv. The HR34 will pass 3d on to the tv with the Onkyo out of the loop just fine.


Do you have a 3D blu-ray player and if so does it pass a 3D signal through the Onkyo?

When you hook the HR34 directly to your LG have you tried with both cables? It's possible that one of the HDMI cables is not passing 3D.

It's not something the HR34 is or is not doing, you proved that by hooking the HR34 directly to your LG and it works.


----------



## skiingj (Jan 30, 2009)

Every couple days my box (HR34/700) stops recording (unexpected error (39/0/). Only way to get it back it to pull the power or reboot. Many people have reported the same problems. Anyone know when this will get fixed?


----------



## skiingj (Jan 30, 2009)

skiingj said:


> Every couple days my box (HR34/700) stops recording (unexpected error (39/0/). Only way to get it back it to pull the power or reboot. Many people have reported the same problems. Anyone know when this will get fixed?


Does anyone think re-downloading the software is worth a try to fix this? For the HR34 does pressing '02468' at the welcome screen still work to force a download?
Thanks!


----------



## bdot79 (Nov 13, 2012)

Last night for the second time (first time about two weeks ago), I turned on the the HR34 only to see a blank screen with only the info banner visible. I can change channels but I get no audio or video. I can get to the Menu and my Recording list but no live audio or video. The first recording I played froze with a blank screen for about a minute until it recognized the stop button I pressed 30 seconds prior. My next two recordings played normally but still had no live feed only the info banner. Also none of the scheduled recordings were recorded.

I chose a to reboot via red button and now all is well.

HR34, AM21n & (3)H25 Whole Home DVR w/ wireless CCK Slimline Dish w/ SWM 5 LNB
OTA Attic Antenna: McLapp M8 DTV since Aug. 2012


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Report Number 20130206-28EC

Turned the HR34 on at 8AM no audio or vidio.

Info banner, menu and list all appeared on screen.

Selecting program from HR34 playlist resulted in no playback.

Selecting program from HR24 resulted in no audio vidio packets received message.

TV Apps worked.

Youtube resulted in no playback.

Remote response became slugish while DVR was busy doing whatever.

Selecting Pandora has resulted in please wait for the last 15 minutes, unit will not responed to the remote.

Approaching Red Reset Button......


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Report Number 20130206-2AD2

After RBR everything back to normal.

Youtube plays.

Tv Apps work.

Plays from remote DVRS.


----------



## rcork (Jul 17, 2007)

ohioviper said:


> I can not get 3d from my HR34 to my Onkyo HT-S5500 then to my LG-55-6400 3d tv. The HR34 will pass 3d on to the tv with the Onkyo out of the loop just fine.


I have a similar issue with my Denon 1612. HR34->Denon 1612->Samsung D7000. In order to watch 3D channels i have to turn off the HR34 and back on. I believe it's a sequencing issue with the HR34 turning on before the Denon but i never had this issue with my old HR24. With the HR24, it didn't matter the sequence i turned on the devices, i would work as expected. Hopefully DTV can make the HR34 act in similar fashion to the HR24 when determining whether a TV is 3D compatible.


----------



## Bajanjack (Oct 22, 2006)

rcork;3176475 said:


> I have a similar issue with my Denon 1612. HR34->Denon 1612->Samsung D7000. In order to watch 3D channels i have to turn off the HR34 and back on. I believe it's a sequencing issue with the HR34 turning on before the Denon but i never had this issue with my old HR24. With the HR24, it didn't matter the sequence i turned on the devices, i would work as expected. Hopefully DTV can make the HR34 act in similar fashion to the HR24 when determining whether a TV is 3D compatible.


I just installed the HR34 to replace my bricked HR24-500 and had the same problem with my Denon 2112>Samsung D7000. I had directv "reauthorize" the 3D channels and that fixed the problem


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Genie "missed" American Idol tonight....

Unhappy wife informed me of the news at :45 after the hour that the HR34 is not recording Idol which is set on series link. After research, SL record icon was "on" in the guide and on channel banner, but record light was not illuminated on the front bezel. Had no picture on any local, national or OTA channels.

All my other HR24's in the house work fine, including my THR TiVo. Recording history on HR34 said "This episode was cancelled because of an unexpected error (3)".

Hit the menu restart, and after the pink startup screen, live TV has re-appeared and hit record just in time to catch the last minute of Idol.

Now my wife is starting to give me dirty looks. :nono2:


----------



## Bajanjack (Oct 22, 2006)

Bajanjack said:


> I just installed the HR34 to replace my bricked HR24-500 and had the same problem with my Denon 2112>Samsung D7000. I had directv "reauthorize" the 3D channels and that fixed the problem


Well-the 3D is gone.........


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

codespy said:


> Genie "missed" American Idol tonight....
> 
> Unhappy wife informed me of the news at :45 after the hour that the HR34 is not recording Idol which is set on series link. After research, SL record icon was "on" in the guide and on channel banner, but record light was not illuminated on the front bezel. Had no picture on any local, national or OTA channels.
> 
> ...


My Genie taped American Idol just fine last night. You may need t do 2 quick resets to flush the guide and have it repopulate.


----------



## ohioviper (Sep 18, 2007)

Is it possible to see only the HD channels in the guide ? I have my favorites set up but it does not look like it shows whether it is HD or not.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

ohioviper said:


> Is it possible to see only the HD channels in the guide ? I have my favorites set up but it does not look like it shows whether it is HD or not.


Yes, turn on "Hide SD Duplicates" in the Settings. This will however still show SD channels if there is no HD equivalent.


----------



## Bajanjack (Oct 22, 2006)

rcork;3176475 said:


> I have a similar issue with my Denon 1612. HR34->Denon 1612->Samsung D7000. In order to watch 3D channels i have to turn off the HR34 and back on. I believe it's a sequencing issue with the HR34 turning on before the Denon but i never had this issue with my old HR24. With the HR24, it didn't matter the sequence i turned on the devices, i would work as expected. Hopefully DTV can make the HR34 act in similar fashion to the HR24 when determining whether a TV is 3D compatible.


I reached the wrong conclusion in my previous response to you- reauthorization is not the solution. I am experiencing the same exact problem. I also replaced an HR24 that had no problems with 3D. I have the same tv, and the Denon 2112 receiver. Turning the HR34 off and back on gets me the 3D channels as you experienced. It also restores the on screen master volume indicator. Clearly a handshake issue. Thanks.


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

Last evening I turned on my C31 and had a black screen, and unresponsive, until I did a RBR on it.

Then a bit later, around 7:30pm central, I noticed the following regarding the show _Battlestar Galactica: Blood & Chrome_ on SyFy:


Show was running, had started at 7pm, and was in guide as it should be.
I had marked it for recording a few days ago and it was still in my ToDo list for *8pm*.
It was not recording.
When I went into Info->View Upcoming it showed two entries, neither marked with orange circled R.
I pressed Record; it started recording.
The Info screen sometimes showed orange circled R and sometimes didn't.
The guide entry sometimes showed the orange circled R and sometimes didn't. Sometimes it was just a few pixels of the top of the icon.
After noticing that I'd seen it before I killed the recording. Things seemed to work fine the rest of the evening.

This morning I'm getting intermittent freezes, audio dropouts, etc. Hitting pause for a few seconds snaps it out of it - for awhile.

Going to reboot the HR34 now. Wish I could reboot it from the C31 (why not, the C31 lets me run self test and look at server status).


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

bond111 said:


> I've been having issues lately with my HR34-700 unit. When it records some programs, it freezes up when I'm watching the show after it has been recorded. No rhyme or reason as to it only happening on certain shows either.


Mine was doing same thing plus. freezing while watching, forward/back not working.. etc. new box installed Monday, all good.... Based on that, I dont believe its a firmware issue. Im current on new unit, working great... Other was going to make me commit suicide it was so bad.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Report Number 20130213-364F

Turned server on at 0630 AM, no audio/video just black screen.

Menu, List, Info all appear on screen.

Plays back local and remote recordings.

Menu reboot corrected issue.


----------



## skiingj (Jan 30, 2009)

Anyone have a clue when Directv will fix these blank screen/system freezes some of us have been experiencing? I've done both a warm and cold boot even re-downloaded the software to no avail. I keep missing shows, very frustrating!


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

Lost Girl did not record last night on my HR34. It did record on my HR20. I have both set up to record Both Repeats and First Runs. Series Link shows Lost Girl (0). This episode shows up 2 more times in the guide, but HR34 has not latched onto either. I did a double reboot last night before going to bed to see if that will make any difference.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

augisdad said:


> Lost Girl did not record last night on my HR34. It did record on my HR20. I have both set up to record Both Repeats and First Runs. Series Link shows Lost Girl (0). This episode shows up 2 more times in the guide, but HR34 has not latched onto either. I did a double reboot last night before going to bed to see if that will make any difference.


A double reboot will flush all guide data, and other goodies, and take anywhere from 24 to 48 hours to rebuild. Check it again later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## lansbury (Jun 29, 2007)

Last night HR-34 started to get slower and slower responding to controls, finally stopped responding altogether. This happened when we had finished watching a recorded show and were trying to select another from the List. Couldn't reboot as it was recording others shows, so was stuck without TV until the recording finished and the box could be rebooted. 

It is a nonsense that this is still happening, and seems to start without any warning.


----------



## pearkel (Feb 1, 2007)

lansbury said:


> Last night HR-34 started to get slower and slower responding to controls, finally stopped responding altogether. This happened when we had finished watching a recorded show and were trying to select another from the List. Couldn't reboot as it was recording others shows, so was stuck without TV until the recording finished and the box could be rebooted.
> 
> It is a nonsense that this is still happening, and seems to start without any warning.


This has happened to me twice in the last week. It also causes me to lose mrv from the hr34, only fix is a reboot. On Sunday it said it was recording the amazing race but when I went to watch later was the dreaded 1 minute recording. On Sunday also missed the Simpsons. (unexpected error)


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Report 20130220-4273

No Audio/Video.

Whats up with every wednesday morning.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

pearkel said:


> This has happened to me twice in the last week. It also causes me to lose mrv from the hr34, only fix is a reboot. On Sunday it said it was recording the amazing race but when I went to watch later was the dreaded 1 minute recording. On Sunday also missed the Simpsons. (unexpected error)


Before you reboot again, try running through Network setup.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

lansbury said:


> Last night HR-34 started to get slower and slower responding to controls, finally stopped responding altogether. This happened when we had finished watching a recorded show and were trying to select another from the List. Couldn't reboot as it was recording others shows, so was stuck without TV until the recording finished and the box could be rebooted.
> 
> It is a nonsense that this is still happening, and seems to start without any warning.


 I had a similar experience the other night. Finally had to do a reset and then it was back functioning normal again.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

It started last night with Fox recordings being unplayable for some reason or other. Fox live also stuck and would not play. So this morning my lovely wife said she could not get Fox at all. Had to reset the receiver. We have never been in one place this long since we got this semi useless DVR. It will not work for over two weeks. Second reboot in five weeks. Have not noticed this before since the DVR gets shut down every time we move.


----------



## bdot79 (Nov 13, 2012)

Two times in the last week I have been unable to play a recording on the HR34 from any of my H25-100. I can see the playlist but when I play them it tries for about 10 seconds then I get a Unable to Play message. I RBR the HR34 and this issue is repaired. I hope I get the new software soon, this release has been the most unstable since I got the box in Aug.


----------



## mikellie (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm right there with all of you. I have rebooted 15 times, unplugged the unit overnight and then rebooted again, changed batteries in the remote, turned off native and scrolling, and called tech support 3 times. All I keep getting from them is that it is a known issue and they are working on it. 

Big Deal. Sounds like they need new people to me. These HR34's are junk!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

mikellie said:


> I'm right there with all of you. I have rebooted 15 times, unplugged the unit overnight and then rebooted again, changed batteries in the remote, turned off native and scrolling, and called tech support 3 times. All I keep getting from them is that it is a known issue and they are working on it.


What exactly are your problems with your Genie?


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

Last night's Whitney recorded 30 mins of blank screen. NBC was spooling, so this is consistent with the last few releases when this has happened. I went back to the buffer later that evening and scrolled back to where Whitney should have been in the buffer, but all I got was a frozen screen of Law & Order SVU. It appeared to come out of it's frozen state around 8:37, however it still froze several other times within the buffer.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

Last night while watching a movie on Showtime that was a few minutes in I pressed the record button so that I could view it this morning. Well watching it this morning at 16 minutes in it stops and I get the delete/don't delete message. This is the second time this has happened with this receiver. The first time I believe was on the previous software. I've had so many of their DVRs including the abominable HR 21 but have never had this issue with any of them before.

Between the overall expense of DTV's service and the unreliability of their equipment I'm closer than ever to just dumping the whole thing.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

augisdad said:


> Last night's Whitney recorded 30 mins of blank screen. NBC was spooling, so this is consistent with the last few releases when this has happened. I went back to the buffer later that evening and scrolled back to where Whitney should have been in the buffer, but all I got was a frozen screen of Law & Order SVU. It appeared to come out of it's frozen state around 8:37, however it still froze several other times within the buffer.





pappasbike said:


> Last night while watching a movie on Showtime that was a few minutes in I pressed the record button so that I could view it this morning. Well watching it this morning at 16 minutes in it stops and I get the delete/don't delete message. This is the second time this has happened with this receiver. The first time I believe was on the previous software. I've had so many of their DVRs including the abominable HR 21 but have never had this issue with any of them before.
> 
> Between the overall expense of DTV's service and the unreliability of their equipment I'm closer than ever to just dumping the whole thing.


Are you both still running 0x05FD?


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

Uh, that's why I'm posting in this thread. Just teasing, but yes 0x5fd.


----------



## SteelDog (Feb 9, 2007)

Hello everyone. I had a DVR die and replaced it with the Genie. It has this software version. I an experiencing some really odd behaviour with this thing.


Repeat programs recording. Double checked and all Series are set to First run.
Random reboots of the receiver. It rebooted twice the first two days (once each day). Rebooted twice today (once this morning and just now).
The fast forward and rewind functions are horribly inaccurate (worst I have ever had).

Any insights?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

SteelDog said:


> Hello everyone. I had a DVR die and replaced it with the Genie. It has this software version. I an experiencing some really odd behaviour with this thing.
> 
> 
> Repeat programs recording. Double checked and all Series are set to First run.
> ...


Responded to your post in AVSforum.


----------



## theninny (Oct 17, 2008)

Something odd has happen to my HR34, I am not longer able to watch any channel that is not HD. All HD channels work fine. I have restarted the box, connected directly to the TV and still nothing changes.

Has anybody else had this issue?


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

SteelDog said:


> Any insights?


Only one. All DTV knows is Bugs and the blame game on all else other than themselves. Dish looking better every day.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Datagg;3193095 said:


> Only one. All DTV knows is Bugs and the blame game on all else other than themselves. Dish looking better every day.


Dish has had it's share of bugs as well. Why do you think they started having their boxes reboot nightly?


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Dish has had it's share of bugs as well. Why do you think they started having their boxes reboot nightly?


To solve the problem - to their credit.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

patmurphey said:


> To solve the problem - to their credit.


Nightly required reboots is not a solution, it's a band-aid at best. It's more like a cop out instead of actually finding and fixing the issues.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

And I've certainly seen the complaints on the 1am Hopper reboot that can't be rescheduled. 

But as I've said before, all boxes have bugs. They don't necessarily affect everyone, which makes it more difficult to find. The vast majority of users may not have an issue. Those that do try to find a solution on a board like this, and it can look like a pervasive issue. Add to that the reps that say "its a known issue, will be fixed in a future update", it may not be so. They just want to get to the next call.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

dpeters11 said:


> Dish has had it's share of bugs as well. Why do you think they started having their boxes reboot nightly?


True.. The lessor of 2 evils I suppose. I hang on as we all do for that day of rejoice.


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

RunnerFL said:


> Are you both still running 0x05FD?


Yep - still 0x05FD (as of last night anyway).


----------



## jacksonm30354 (Mar 29, 2007)

Hell's Kitchen recorded on WAGA 5 (FOX) in Atlanta 3/12/2013 8PM-10PM, hung at the 1hr 5 minute mark during playback. I got the keep/delete message after a while. The status bar indicates the recording was the correct 2 hours. I reset the HR34 and it still hung at the same place.


----------



## sbergstc (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi all, 

I've been away from the forum for several years, but now I'm back with questions about the Genie. Finally decided to get one after delaying because of an anticipated out of state relocation. The move still hasn't taken place and I don't want to wait any longer... 

My question is related to the mix of TV models... My primary TV is a JVC that is obviously not RVU capable and the 2nd is a Samsung ES6150 that is. I just got off the phone ordering a Genie and a client, but I'm unsure whether I'll actually need the client and installation of a new cable to that room. The rep was knowledgeable enough, but getting irritated with my questions and wanted to finish up and move on, so I just placed the order and decided to come here for the info knowing that this is the best place anyway.

I had initially thought that I could hook the HR34 to the JVC and it would work with the Samsung without any additional equipment, but the D-tv rep said no, ALL TV's had to be RVU in order to use only the HR34. 

Can I setup the HR34 the way I originally thought or do I need the client?
Are there other RVU devices yet besides Samsung TV's?

Thanks in advance for your response,
SBerg


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

All TV's don't need to be RVU, you can mix and match. The Samsung TV will need a coax run to it and DIRECTV will install a DECA-BB to connect it. Since you'll still pay the $6.00 for the Samsung TV I recommend that you go with the C31 client on the Samsung and not go with the built in client. I have tried the Samsung RVU client and much prefer the C31 over it due to bugs and performance issues.


----------



## sbergstc (Jun 21, 2007)

So I don't actually NEED the client... I thought so... I appreciate the recommendation to keep the client. I'll do that instead... like you said, if you're still paying the $6 might as well get the best results.
Thx


----------



## sbergstc (Jun 21, 2007)

How long does it take for a new product to rollout everywhere? Or how long before D-tv is shipping/installing the Hr44, if that's not the same question? What are the first 10 markets? I'm in DesMoines IA and I bet not its the top ten  Having 2nd thoughts about my Hr34 order install next week seeing that the rollout begins end of this month... unless that's inaccurate info.
Thx.


----------



## SteelDog (Feb 9, 2007)

So still experiencing horrible performance using FF/rewind and I am getting random video freezes whenever I play content from another DVR in the house. It's consistently freezing at random times. It's incredibly annoying.

Not sure if I should call and get a replacement unit or simply wait it out after the next release.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Steeldog - if by "horrible performance" you mean that the HR34 often jumps forward instead of back when you "play" after FF than then that is a software bug that we all experience and replacing the unit is not going to help. Your video freeze issue probably is not going to be solved by replacing the HR34 either since it could easily be a "whole home" issue not related to the Hr34; I suggest you post in the DirecTV Connected Home forum


----------

